# New Cover Art: Path of the Incubus by Andy Chambers



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover art for Andy Chambers' coming Dark Eldar novel _Path of the Incubus_ has been revealed.










I have only one thing to say....

*BLOODY EPIC!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Ooooh.

I enjoyed Andy Chamber's Short "Midnight in the street of knives" and I have a copy of "Path of the renegade" still unread, and seeing this cover might prompt me to read it soon.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> *BLOODY EPIC!!!!*


Seconded. 

The cover art actually made me want this book.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Seconded.
> 
> The cover art actually made me want this book.


I wanted it the second I heard about _Path of the Renegade_ and started dreaming up other Dark Eldar possibilties for the series. Like Path of the Wych, Path of the Haemonculi. Andy Chambers and I must think alike as he told me both of those titles were among his original pitches, and of course _Path of the Incubus_ is the first one that popped into my head. Its incredibly satisfying to see that one made it through. 

After Incubus the third book is titled _Path of the Archon_, though that one might be subject to change.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I recently read _Midnight_, but I think I have to re-read it once more. I own _Path of the Renegade_ but as well have yet to read it.  I think its nice they started to expand beyond the simple Imperial Guard- och Space Marine-novels.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG!!!!! Want Want Want. Amazing artwork yet again!


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

I cannot bleeding wait for this book, i absolutely loved path of the renegade, and now seeing this cover i simply MUST HAVE THIS BOOK!

I see Lord of the night you wasted no time in getting that bad boy picture as your avatar? I take it your a fan?


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> I wanted it the second I heard about _Path of the Renegade_ and started dreaming up other Dark Eldar possibilties for the series. Like Path of the Wych, Path of the Haemonculi. Andy Chambers and I must think alike as he told me both of those titles were among his original pitches, and of course _Path of the Incubus_ is the first one that popped into my head. Its incredibly satisfying to see that one made it through.
> 
> After Incubus the third book is titled _Path of the Archon_, though that one might be subject to change.
> 
> ...


Path of the Archon sounds bloody awesome, though to be honest path of the haemonculi does sound equally good.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Meh, cover art is ok I guess... too cartoony compared to some of the nicer ones out there for the eldar path books... however I did enjoy path of the renegade so this should be a good read!


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I remain dubious as to someone being able to portray Dark Eldar and their lifestyle and environment convincingly whilst creating a likeable protagonist. Nor am i sure how it's going to gel with what seems to be BL's/GW's policy of no 'mature' content. Sadism, masochism, torture, sex, grotesque experiments etc are corner stones of the Dark Elder's theme. I'm not sure how to reconcile that with marketing to kids.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Actually I think they do well. Try reading the path of the renegade... you'll see Black library kept the dirty stuff low key...


----------

